# krusty carpenters unite



## shane (May 2, 2007)

last summer friends and did alot of work at rancho relaxo! we talked about having a gathering in different cities and awesome villages/land squatts.but we haven't really done anything witht the idea.so now i'm asking for people who might be interested to let me know. cause krusty carpentry with diy freinds is one of the most rewarding things ever and we want to get more people involved. i was thinking seeing if anyone wants to meet up in m'waukkee with me this summer and create!!let me know.-shane


----------



## Cush (May 2, 2007)

i don't know much about carpentry but a few summers ago i made a small one bedroom cottage complete with bed and door out of logs and lashings and mud for insulation. i lived in there for a good 5 weeks or so. i'd absolutly love to learn carpentry though.


----------



## iamcrkt (May 2, 2007)

are you talking about seattle?


----------

